# How to create an SFTP Server using Linux CentOS?



## Hostechsupport (Nov 2, 2011)

How to create an SFTP Server using Linux CentOS?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I think a simple Google search should have the instructions to do this..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree you learn nothing by having others find the info for you, but for now start here https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-setup-an-sftp-server-on-centos/ read more than once and you can download the page as a pdf so you have it to hand as a reference, once your familiar with the info and understand the steps you can try following the process


----------

